# Getting paint out of corners, Pic included



## dzobrist (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey guys, refinishing a coffee table...first time doing a project like this. I don't have mentor so I come here for advice. I used chemical paint stripper to remove the majority of the paint, then I sanded the remainder off. But I'm having problems getting the paint out of the corners, see attached photo. I was thinking a hand file? I use a mouse, black and decker, the sander just isn't getting into the corners. Any suggestions?? Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## ricko (Feb 17, 2013)

put the stripper in those areas and get out the old tooth brush , and scrub her out .


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When I strip furniture I use a 1500 psi power washer to get the finish out of corners like that. It gets into places that are really difficult doing by hand. From where you are unless you have a lot of spots like that I would just scrape it with a sharp chisel. It looks like you have been using a electric sander on the turning. I don't think I would do that, because you are making a lot of flat spots on the turning. I would just hand sand it. Sometimes you can cut some sandpaper in a strip and lay it over the turning holding the ends of the paper pulling it back and forth over the wood as though it was on a lathe. 

The next time you strip something, especially if it's painted get a brass brush to scrub places like that. 

In the end when you stain the piece if there is a place of white paint remaining, mix some oil based brown paint the color of the stained wood and just paint over it with a small artist brush. You can also use artist oil paints for the color.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Be sure you are using a chemical stripper containing methylene chloride. Follow the directions on the label. Apply a thick coat to those areas that still contain residual finish. Let set for 15-30 minutes and then use an old tooth brush or even better, a small brass wire brush to remove the finish from the depressions. 

If you are planning to re-stain, you must get all the prior finish off. An residue will cause uneven coloring. Sand well before applying your stain.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

The best thing I have found in this situation is to use a razor blade and use it as a scraper. With the sharp points you can get into the smaller details than you would be able to with sand paper.


----------



## lacman (Mar 13, 2012)

Use dental tools. You can find something similar at Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*stop sanding with the mouse!*

You are removing the wood, not the paint.... not good.
Use Citrus Strip or other "safe" stripper. If you use a Methylene Chloride stripper  read all the directs and follow exactly.
To sand in the corners use a 12" strip of sandpaper with a piece of strong tape, like duct tape, on the back OR use this on a roll:
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=roll+sandpaper

As suggested a brass brush dipped in the stripping solution will help. Let it set the required time, then scrub the intersections with the brush.


----------



## dzobrist (Dec 24, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for all the great input and tips. You have to start somewhere and all these tips are great.


----------

